# Loose tenon mortising jig ??



## Sherry12 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is there a loose tenon mortising jig that can make mortises from a single hole, up to 5" in length, 1" deep, and up to 1/2" wide that you could produce 50 plus per hour on ???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Festool Domino. Gotta pay the cost to be the boss though.


----------



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

lol, I cant wait to see if there are any good responses to this. 50+ mortises/hour?


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

+1 *Christmas is coming* Pushing out 50 an hour might be tricky, but could get close on a router table or 3 tables with 1/2" straight bits set at 3 heights making the way to a full inch depth and stops set up for your 5" length…


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Pick your winner.

50 an hour? Easy peasy.


----------



## eao2012 (Jan 14, 2013)

Try a plunge router if you have one. If not, I would invest in one. Use stop blocks to make sure you dont overstep your mortise length and take several passes going further and further down with each pass until you get your mortises cut. Once you get your stop block system down, it should go fairly quickly.

*This is a decent video generally showing you the process of creating loose tenons with a router.*


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

5" wide, and 1" deep makes that a tough call. None I know of….cutting mortises that large might be tough to do 50/hour even if such a jig exists.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I can do that on my overarm router. It's wicked fast 
at mortising cuts.

Plunging the mortises with muscle will slow you down -
you'll get tired. The pneumatic plunge in an overarm
router removes that sort of fatigue from the 
equation.

The Woodrat and similar setups often use a "plunge bar" 
with a standard plunge router. This gives you a lot
of leverage in plunging. Still, an overarm router with
a template is faster… the machine is just hella
more powerful.


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

What about a dewl jig you use them for dewl pens but it warks just as good.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

With that level of production I'd be begging for a domino.

As it is, I want one badly, but have some other priorities to handle first.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

I've pretty much copied this guy's technique with very good results … ...

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Loose-Tenon-Joinery.aspx


----------



## higtron (Jan 26, 2011)

Bret built one check it out I'll bet you could do 50 an hour once all set up http://www.woodtalkonline.com/topic/3027-mortising-jig/


----------



## lumberingjoe (Jan 25, 2013)

Sanding2Day has the right/only answer. Prepare for a lot of chip cleanup. Festool Domino can't do it.(period)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

a mortiser does just that:









the above is a commercial one, but it can also be jigged up with a router (albeit not as powerful). for a business with a plan to pop 50 an hour - getting a dedicated machine is probably the way to go.


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

The short answer is "yes". It will be on the market in the near future !! Easy, fast, accurate, repeatable, 1/4" - 4'+ stock, same unit mortises for edge gluing, handles 45º angles, affordable and MORE !


----------

